# Mac machine name in 9.2



## greggio (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anybody know if macs have a machine name like pc's do? We need to find out the network name of a mac, and I just don't know how to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## MacResQ Tech (Oct 31, 2003)

Click on the Apple in the upper-left of the toolbar to pull down the Apple Menu, From there, go to Control Panels, then open the File Sharing Control Panel. The computer's name as well as the name/pass is in there.

~Jason


----------

